# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  واقع كلية الحصن الجامعية

## عاشقة الاحزان

*طلبة يدرسون في المستودعات ودخلاء يشربون الكحول فيها .. كلية الحصن الجامعية قنبلة موقوتة في مسيرة التعليم في :-*


أكدت مصادر طلابية في كلية "الحصن الجامعية بحدوث تجاوزات يشهدها حرم الكلية بالاضافة الى جملة من قضايا شديدة الصلة بالترهل الاداري غير المسؤول والذي نتج عنه صورة مغايرة لشكل الكلية بوصفها صرح تعليمي.
فقد أكدت مناشدة طلابية اختص مرسلوها "جراسا نيوز" وزير التعليم العالي بضرورة الاطلاع المباشر على أحوال الكلية لما تعانيه من إهمال طال مرافق وايرادات الجامعة، وحط بـ 7000 طالب بقاعات تدريسية لا تتجاوز الـ 24 قاعة فقط، الى جانب تلقي الطلبة بعض محاضراتهم في مستودع!!
ووفي انتهاك صارخ لحرمة الكلية، تحدث الطلاب عن وجود ظاهرة "خطيرة" تقول بدخول شبان من خارج الكلية الى ساحاتها ومرافقها لتعاطي المشروبات الكحولية، هذا فضلا عن ما تشهد مختبرات الحاسوب من افتقارها للاجهزة، حيث كامل اجهزة المختبرات معطلة، ومعرجين في مخاطبتهم الى المشاهد اللانسانية بخصوص دورات المياه التي أصبحت عبارة عن مكاره صحية لا أكثر.
وقد قامت "جراسا نيوز" بالاتصال على مدير دائرة العلاقات والاعلام في جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية بوصفها الجامعة الام للكلية، الا ان لا إجابة هناك مقابل محاولات عديدة من الاتصال.

وتاليا نص المخاطبة نوردها كما وصلتنا :
كلية الحصن الجامعيه تحتضر)
ذاع في الاونه الاخيره صيت الجامعات الاردنيه لينتشر على مستوى العالم باكمل لما تحتويه هذه الجامعات من كفاءات علميه وخريجين على كفاءه عاليه في تخصصاتهم ولكن على ما يبدوا ان المسؤولين والمتنفذين في اردننا الغالي سوف يقومون بنزع هذه الصوره ، وهذا الذي لا يريده احد من ابناء هذا الوطن الغيورين عليه.
فما نريد نوصله نحن طلاب كلية الحصن الجامعيه التابعه لجامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه ان الكلية وصلت الى حاله من الاهمال لا توصف من قبل مركز الجامعه بالسلط حيث ان الكليه تعاني من نقص كبير في الموارد الماليه علما ان رسوم الساعات في الكليه من اغلى الرسوم في الجامعات الاردنيه على الاطلاق ولكن هذه الرسوم تحول الى المركز في السلط دون ان يتم الاستفاده منها في تحسين وضع الكليه التي اصبح عدد طلابها 7000 طالب يدرسون فقط ب24 قاعه تدريسيه فقط لا غير ! ناهيكم عن المختبرات الشبه صالحه للغايات التعليميه اذ ان الاجهزه الموجده في المختبرات اغلبها معطله والاجهزه الغير معطله تعطي نتائج غير دقيقه علما ان التخصصات الموجوده بالككليه بحاجه الي اجهزه في غاية الدقه والجهوزيه مثل (هندسة الاتصالات والبرمجيات وهندسة المياه والبيئه وهندسة التبريد والتكييف)
فنحن في كلية الحصن الجامعيه نعاني من وضع مزري على كافة الصعد وهي كالتالي
1-تعاني كلية الحصن الجامعيه من نقص كبير في القاعات حيث ان عدد طلاب الكيه بلغ زهاء ال 7000 طالب وطالبه يدرسون في 24 قاعه تدريسيه فقط لا غير وقد تم عرض هذه المشكله اكثر من مره على الجهات المختصه ولم نتلقى سوى الوعود وقد وعد عميد الكلية الدكتور سعد ابو قديس ببناء جديد ولكن حجرا واحدا لم يبنى فما قامو به هو انهم افرغوا الغرف المخصصه للكوادر التدريسيه وجعلوها قاعات تدريسيه 
2-تعاني الكليه من نقص في المختبرات سواء مختبرات هندسة الاتصالات والتبريد والتكييف وهندسة المياه والبيئه والمختبرات الموجوده فه عباره عن مختبرات بالاسم اذ ان اغلب الاجهزه معطله 
3-قامت ادارة الكليه المحترمه بوضع الطلاب بهنقرات كانت مخصصه للمستودعاتواعطائهم محاضرات داخلها (اي نوع من الاهانه هذا)
4 -لايوجد عدد كاف لمختبرات الحاسوب 
5-فشل كبير في نظام التسجيل اذ يذوق الطلاب الامرين حتى يتموا عملية التسجيل وبالنهايه لا يسجلون المواد التي يريدونها وذلك لعدم وجود القاعات الكافيه اذ غالبا يتم الغاء شعب كامله لعدم وجود قاعات 
6-النظافه شبه معدومه ودورات المياه والحمامات جميعها غير صالحه للاستخدام البشري كما ان شركة النظافه الموجوده في الكليه غير منظمه وغير ملتزمه 
7-من الملاحظات الهامه انه يدخل شباب من خارج الكليه وداخلها ويتناولون الكحول داخل الكيه وان دل ذلك على شيء فانه يدل على ضعف جهاز الامن الجامعي الموجود داخل الكليه 
8-عدم تعاون الكادر الاداري مع الطلبه اطلاقا فكل موظف يحمل الموظف الاخر مسؤلية العمل والطالب هو الخاسر الاكبر 
9-الاهمال الكبير بقدرات طلاب الكليه وذلك بسبب تجميد دور النشاط الطلابي اذ ا مجلس الطلبه المنتخب ليس هو سوى صوره تشبيهيه بمجالس الطلبه في الجامعات الاخرى اماعن الرصيد المالي المرصود للنشاط الطلابي اين هو فهذا سؤال لابد من صحيفتكم المحترمه ان تتوجه به الي رئاسة الجامعه 
وبالنهايه نرجوا نحن طلاب كلية الحصن ان تنظروا لهذا النداء وتشفعوا بحوالي 7000 طالب يعانون من اوضاع مخزيه لا تليق بسمعة الجامعات الاردنيه التي نباهي بها الدنيا والتي ارادها جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني ان تكون منطلقا لفرسان التغيير الذين سيبنون هذا الوطن ويعمرونه ان شاء

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

كلية الحصن هي احد الامثلة على فساد المسؤولين في الاردن واستهتارهم ممثلة بالحكومة واتباعها ومن قال انه لدينا افضل الجامعات وافضل الخريجين؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عاشقة الاحزان انا معك كلية الحصن فيها عيوب ومساوىء قد شعر راسي وراسك بس في اشي اسمو مجلس للطلاب وانتخابات قوللي عملوا اشي لحتى لآن لا صح .  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon31:

----------


## محمد العزام

بصراحة انا مرة شفت موضوع عن الكلية واتفاجئت بهيك واقع 
بس اللي شفتو بهالموضوع كانت اكبر مفاجاة حتى اللسان بيعجز عن الحكي 
ما بعرف كيف هالطلاب نفسهم ساكتين 
7000 الالاف طالب ما بيقدروا يغيروا شي 
شرب كحول داخل حرم الكلية والله شغلة جديدة بتارخ التعليم بالاردن وين الامن وين النظام وين الطلاب الغيورين على كليتهم

مشكورة

----------


## Sc®ipt

> عاشقة الاحزان انا معك كلية الحصن فيها عيوب ومساوىء قد شعر راسي وراسك بس *في اشي اسمو مجلس للطلاب وانتخابات قوللي عملوا اشي لحتى لآن لا صح .*


_
__والله يا غالي ولا رح يعملوا إشي_

----------


## زهره التوليب

لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دمعة فرح

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهرة النرجس

[align=center] 
كلية الحصن ينقصها فقط أن تكون 
كلية جامعية 
[/align]

----------


## عبدالله العمري

[align=center][/align]الموضوع مش للدرجه هاي خلينا واقعين شوي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> [align=center][/align]الموضوع مش للدرجه هاي خلينا واقعين شوي


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

> عاشقة الاحزان انا معك كلية الحصن فيها عيوب ومساوىء قد شعر راسي وراسك بس في اشي اسمو مجلس للطلاب وانتخابات قوللي عملوا اشي لحتى لآن لا صح .


اولا شكرا على المشاركة بس انا متأكد انه مجلس الطلاب ما بقدر يعمل اشي ولا بقدر يرفع رأسه حتى بس كل المجلس هيك شكليات مش اكثر ولا اقل لانه بطلع بيدهم يغيرو كثير لانهم حم بمثلو طلاب التخصص اللي انتخبهم بس شو بدك تعمل بعين الله ان الله مع الصابرين

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

> الموضوع مش للدرجه هاي خلينا واقعين شوي





> [align=center]
> كلية الحصن ينقصها فقط أن تكون 
> كلية جامعية 
> [/align]


شكرا للجميع على المرور العطر

----------


## احمد العزايزة

[align=center] 
بالفعل فالوضع في الكلية اصبح لا يطاق وانا احد خريجين هذه الكلية وقد وعدنا الدكتور سعد منذ اكثر من سنتين ببناء جديد ولكن وللاسف لم نرى اي تحرك نحو عمل هذا البناء
[/align]

----------


## Sc®ipt

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالله العمري
					

الموضوع مش للدرجه هاي خلينا واقعين شوي


*

*واقعيين !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*

كل واقع الكلية ما بكفي ؟؟!!!!!!!!


*

----------


## النورس الحزين

انا معك زهرة النرجس 

هي ينقصها كلية كي تكون كلية جامعية

وشكرا لكي عاشقة الاحزان

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> [align=center]
> بالفعل فالوضع في الكلية اصبح لا يطاق وانا احد خريجين هذه الكلية وقد وعدنا الدكتور سعد منذ اكثر من سنتين ببناء جديد ولكن وللاسف لم نرى اي تحرك نحو عمل هذا البناء
> [/align]


 
يا سيدي معك حق طيب هيني نخرجت شفنا اشي لا يعني عل مستوى المناظر غيرو واجهة الباب الرئيسي غيرو بلاط يلي عند مكاتب مساعدين العميد طيب يعني هيك عملوا اشي لا

----------


## ahmadoo3mr

بس للعلم طلاب  الحصن نفسهم اللي بيشربوا الكحول

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

*شرب كحول داخل حرم الكلية* 

*هاي انا مش مصدقها !!! مستحيله* 

*الموضوع فيه مبالغه*

----------


## غير مسجل

أنا أحد طلاب كلية الحصن السابقين .. وقد تخرجت في الفصل الثاني 2009/2010.. ولكن نحن الآن في الفصل الأول من العام 2010/2011  أليس كذلك .. ولكني أعرف طالب في كلية الحصن كان متوقع تخرجه في الفصل الدراسي الصيفي من العام 2009/2010  ولكن لم يتم الموافقة على تخرجة وذلك لأنه تبقى عله أن يسجل مادة اللغة العربية الإستدراكي.99 ولم تكن أي من الشعب لهذه المادة متاحة للتسجيل .. بل كانت جميعها نغلقة .. ولم يوافقو له على فتحها .. ولم يوافقو أيضا على إعطائه ماده بديلة عنها .. ولم يكن الطالب من أصحاب الأحوال الميسورة لكي يسجل هذه الماده في أي كلية أخرى .. حتى يستطيع أن يتخرج ... واضطر هذا الطالب أن ينتظر فـــــصـــــلا كـــامــــلا
لكي يسجل مادة اللغة العربية الإستدراكية .99 أيعقل هذا الكلام .. أي هيئة إدارية تقبل أن تؤخر أحد طلابها عن تخرجه ... وكيف !!؟ ... بهذه الطريقة القذرة ..

----------

